# Injured Betta



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

So anyways, one of the local petsotres sold me female betta with about half of the middle section of the tail fin missing. Probably the reason I didnt notice the injury was because at the store the female bettas were all in one large tank so I must not of looked closely enough. I'm guessing that's where/why the injury occured as well. So my question is, will the missing part of the tail fin heal/grow back? I added some melafix the past few days so that should help. The fish is eating and its staying up around the surface practically the whole time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the fin doesn't get infected, it will grow back. Sometime it grows back with no or different color. Watch the spot for fuzzy or stringy stuff and make sure the fin is getting larger, not smaller. If you see fuzzy white, treat for fungus, if it just keeps going away, treat for fin-rot. However most fish recover from these injuries with no treatment but clean water.


----------

